# How Did You Organize Your Visa Application?



## CristinaG (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello, everyone--

I'm looking for input on how to organize my spouse visa before sending it off next week. I know binders and the like are not recommended, so how did you keep everything in order? I am thinking of just using paperclips, but do you recommend labels of some sort (financial requirement documents, etc)? Did you identify each document? Finally, how did you arrange photocopies? Did you place them next to the original document or in a different stack? I'd love to hear from some successful visa applicants!

Many thanks! I hope to be making my way over soon! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

CristinaG said:


> Hello, everyone--
> 
> I'm looking for input on how to organize my spouse visa before sending it off next week. I know binders and the like are not recommended, so how did you keep everything in order? I am thinking of just using paperclips, but do you recommend labels of some sort (financial requirement documents, etc)? Did you identify each document? Finally, how did you arrange photocopies? Did you place them next to the original document or in a different stack? I'd love to hear from some successful visa applicants!
> 
> Many thanks! I hope to be making my way over soon! Fingers crossed.


Hi Christina!

When I sent my application in for both my fiancé visa and my spousal visa, I followed the check list and organised it based on their list. I then included a cover letter detailing what I had sent. 

With my fiancé visa there was so much info that had to be included I used stickies and numbered each thing, then included the number detail in my cover letter. I also sent copies of everything so that they did not need to make copies. 

Spousal visa was pretty much the same except there was a printed check list so again I organised it in the order listed.

I hope this helps, and good luck! 

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

CristinaG said:


> Hello, everyone--
> 
> I'm looking for input on how to organize my spouse visa before sending it off next week. I know binders and the like are not recommended, so how did you keep everything in order? I am thinking of just using paperclips, but do you recommend labels of some sort (financial requirement documents, etc)? Did you identify each document? Finally, how did you arrange photocopies? Did you place them next to the original document or in a different stack? I'd love to hear from some successful visa applicants!
> 
> Many thanks! I hope to be making my way over soon! Fingers crossed.


I used a visa service company called Abriggs in the states... They were fantastic. I sent off all my documents in clips and sticky notes to them. They then arranged my documents how the UKBA wants it then hand delivered it personally. When it was finished, Abriggs picked it up and delivered next day to me. Give their website a look at www.abriggs.com and give them a call. I would recommend them to anybody. It did cost me a bit extra but well worth it.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

When I applied last summer, this is how I presented my stack... nothing fancy schmancy other than the use of some colour paper (for my own benefit/sanity) to separate the different sections of information. I didn't list any of the items I sent because I figured that they're smart enough to know what they're looking at and I went through the stack myself countless times just to make sure every "i" was dotted and every "t" was crossed:

Biometric Appointment Paperwork
Application form with appendix (because I had more passport and trip information than space allowed)

Pink sheet of paper to separate, with my name (last, first), Date of Birth, Canadian Citizen, Visa Reference Number written on the upper left hand corner
Applicant Letter
Passport
Birth Certificate
Travel Itinerary for my flight from Vancouver to London dated October 1, 2012

Green sheet of paper to separate, with Ed's name (last, first), Date of Birth, British Citizen written in the upper left hand corner
Ed's Sponsor Letter (Ed being my then fiance, now husband)
Copy of Passport Bio Page
Original Long Form Birth Certificate
P60
Banking Info
Mortgage statement

Yellow sheet of paper to separate, with the words "Supporting Documentation" written in the upper left hand corner
Air travel itineraries for trips to meet in Vancouver & London
Receipt for Engagement Ring
Skype conversation history screen shots
Selection (about 10 double sided pages) of emails dating from first email to just after first IRL meeting
8 "Photo shop" photos (i.e. the type that one used to get from those "One Hour Photo" type places) of Ed and myself and our families
A selection of digital photos downloaded from emails and printed on A4 paper 
Brochure from the Church of England Church we were married at
Copy of Wedding Breakfast contract


I took the time to print everything out on A4 paper. If you can't find A4 size paper at your local Office Depot/Staples, ask them if they are able to cut 8.5" x 14" (Legal size) paper down to size for you... they should be able to do this as A4 is a standard size that is slightly taller and slightly narrower than 8.5" x 11" paper and even the old school paper cutter we had at work had the markings to cut paper to size) 

I also included copies of all the important stuff (banking information, P60, Mortgage statement, etc) that I wanted them to return. On all of the copies, I stamped as "Copy" and in addition to that and on the copies and non-important primary documents (Skype Screen shots, itineraries, envelope holding my birth certificate etc) I wrote my Visa Application Reference Number (VARN) in the upper right hand corner, just in case a sheet of paper went astray the ECO could see the VARN and would know which application it belonged to. Yes, I know it was a little OCD of me to do all of that, but my whole future happiness rested in that stack of paper I sent and I just didn't want anything to go wrong.

Good luck to you!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Basically, don't do anything that's going to add burden to the caseworker. 

We mainly used sticky "Post-it" notes to label each pile and paper clips only when it was important (and not blatantly obvious) that papers belonged together. We bundled the photocopies separately and similarly. It's a good idea to mark photocopies as such, because UKBA can accidentally return your photocopy rather than original (as happened with our title deeds).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Put the documents in some logical order (e.g. financial stuff together, accommodation part in another etc). Put photocopy behind the original (held together with paperclip if you like, and write COPY with a pencil (not rubber stamp etc).
Hold the bundle together with strings.
No need for index, list of contents etc, and don't use binders and files.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I set all my documents according to the checklist, separate all section with color or plain sheets, for evidences like Skype Logs/Emails were tied with string, traveling tickets, hotel stay etc I numbered them all at top right corner so it's easy for CO to get them easily...once it's all in placed I put covering note on top and bind them with one big giant Bull dog Clip ..that's it...no common/paper pin etc was used and it looked all very neat & tidy

Good luck!!

Aussie Girl


----------



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

ddang said:


> I used a visa service company called Abriggs in the states... They were fantastic. I sent off all my documents in clips and sticky notes to them. They then arranged my documents how the UKBA wants it then hand delivered it personally. When it was finished, Abriggs picked it up and delivered next day to me. Give their website a look at Expedite Passport and International Travel Visa Services - A Briggs and give them a call. I would recommend them to anybody. It did cost me a bit extra but well worth it.


Ironic I have recently inquired with them! However they didn't seem to know any details about the financial documents needed under the new rules which was a bit off-putting, but I am considering using an agency to help with presentation and sending everything off so thanks for ensuring they are at least helpful with that!


----------



## Brynna87 (Jan 20, 2013)

I separated mine into five bundles and then clipped each section together with those big paper clip thingys. 

My sections were:

Application Forms
Miscellaneous
Accommodation
Finance
Proof of Relationship

Then I also had a big bundle of photocopies. 

I then used sticky notes to identify documents and what not. For the most part I did this just to make sure I could keep track of everything before sending. It made going through the documents to ensure I had everything a lot easier. 

Not sure how the UKBA will like it, or is liking it I guess, as my application is currently in their hands. 

Good luck!


----------



## CristinaG (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies! They were a huge help. One last question: Several of you mentioned a checklist. The only checklist I can find is for a visit, not settlement. Where can I find this checklist?

Thank you!


----------



## CristinaG (Feb 5, 2013)

Kim_J said:


> Hi Christina!
> 
> When I sent my application in for both my fiancé visa and my spousal visa, I followed the check list and organised it based on their list. I then included a cover letter detailing what I had sent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help! Where did you find this checklist? I saw a list of items at the end of the application, but they didn't seem to have any sort of organization to it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

CristinaG said:


> Thanks for your help! Where did you find this checklist? I saw a list of items at the end of the application, but they didn't seem to have any sort of organization to it.


That's what we mean. They are essential documents, and depending on your personal circumstances, there may be others you need to enclose.


----------



## CristinaG (Feb 5, 2013)

Joppa said:


> That's what we mean. They are essential documents, and depending on your personal circumstances, there may be others you need to enclose.


Thanks for the confirmation! Hopefully I have everything they'll need.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

CristinaG said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! Hopefully I have everything they'll need.


Mostly it's just a case of offering documents that 'prove' the answers you are giving in your application, and the answers given by each individual differ greatly according to the purpose of applying (it's a multi-purpose form) and their individual circumstances. This is why the list is really just a guide rather than a definitive list.

One example is for accommodation: the required documents might just be a recent mortgage statement or title deeds, or if rented it might instead be a tenancy agreement (with landlord permission for an additional tenant if necessary). Where people are sharing a property, there might be the need for a housing inspection report in addition to the other documents - not needed when the property is owned and not shared. The only common document here would potentially be the inclusion of the council tax or recent utility bill.

So instead, use the list as a reminder, but think about the answers you give in terms of "and I can prove this with..."

Good luck!


----------



## Flylo333 (Jul 23, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Put the documents in some logical order (e.g. financial stuff together, accommodation part in another etc). Put photocopy behind the original (held together with paperclip if you like, and write COPY with a pencil (not rubber stamp etc).
> Hold the bundle together with strings.
> No need for index, list of contents etc, and don't use binders and files.


See now the first part of your post Im 100% with you.

But what are you talking about 'Hold the bundle together with strings.'??



Sorry stressful times. :juggle:

And Ive also got a list/contents, so may as well give it to them..?


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I did not use binders, plastic sheets or stickies, I just put the documents in some logical order, like financial requirement, accommodation, relationship and I put every copy and translation behind the original document.
My concern however is that our bundle is huge. I promise I only included documents to support the statements in the application forms, but it's still too heavy.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Flylo333 said:


> But what are you talking about 'Hold the bundle together with strings.'??


Simple. Collate all the papers in a neat pile, and put strings vertically and horizontally to hold them together. It will then be easy for office staff to cut the strings and disassemble, ready to be put in the correct order for ECO or caseworker to look at.


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

I take it you should only annotate the documents with post-its?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

DavidScottish said:


> I take it you should only annotate the documents with post-its?


What do you mean annotate? Most things should be obvious as to what they are, bank statements, pay slips, tenancy agreement, employment contract, employment letter, council tax bill....

FYI, when a thread is over a year old it's a good idea to start a new one.


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Annotate as in highlight parts of documents such as: visa stamps, names/dates on flight tickets, travel tickets (why you took a trip together) etc. Numbering documents. 

I know most things are obvious but just to highlight them. I just wasn't sure if we should use a highlighter etc to highlight names/dates.

Thanks for the tip on starting a new thread, just thought it was better to keep a follow on question on the same thread. Will take note for next time.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

DavidScottish said:


> Annotate as in highlight parts of documents such as: visa stamps, names/dates on flight tickets, travel tickets (why you took a trip together) etc. Numbering documents.
> 
> I know most things are obvious but just to highlight them. I just wasn't sure if we should use a highlighter etc to highlight names/dates.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on starting a new thread, just thought it was better to keep a follow on question on the same thread. Will take note for next time.


NO! Do not highlight documents. They can figure things out and you should not deface documents.

The thing with old threads is that it's entirely possible that the previous information is no longer relevant or accurate. Immigration rules change frequently.


----------



## milliesmith (Feb 2, 2013)

If it helps, we followed the guidance of one of this forum's experienced members, and I put the originals in one stack grouped in a organized fashion and tied with string, and also tied all the copies together, in the same order, with string. I used binder clips to group the specific sections, supporting letters, official documents, supporting pictures and emails, and so on. It is really not as complicated as it appears.


----------

